

A delicious-like javascript tagging input component - robicch
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2010/02/10/a-delicious-javascript-tagging-input-field/

======
dmix
Why not put a short summary of the new plugin + a big "Live Demo" button at
the top then explain the story?

~~~
robbb
done, thanks

------
Rauchg
Aslo check out [http://devthought.com/wp-
content/projects/mootools/textboxli...](http://devthought.com/wp-
content/projects/mootools/textboxlist/Demo/) [http://devthought.com/wp-
content/projects/jquery/textboxlist...](http://devthought.com/wp-
content/projects/jquery/textboxlist/Demo/)

~~~
robbb
added thanks

------
netghost
It's a good summary of existing plugins, but... Like dmix said, it's hard to
find the demo:
[http://bugsvoice.com/applications/bugsVoice/site/test/tagBox...](http://bugsvoice.com/applications/bugsVoice/site/test/tagBoxDemo.jsp)
, and once I tried it, the list of suggested tags didn't match the tags it was
actually auto completing, which lead me to believe it was broken. IE: it says
"suggested tags: jquery tagging tag component delicious javascript", but "tag"
doesn't complete.

~~~
robbb
demo button on top. Suggested tags, in delicious, are tag from community, in
the drop-down hare your tags; it may not intersect.

------
keefe
Very nice article! Some comments on the component... I'd like to be able to
esc out of the dropdown, I start typing backspace out and it remains. T shows
tools but neither tag nor tagging which are in the suggested list.

~~~
robbb
yes true, I miss the esc key. Next release coming soon. Like delicious your
tag and suggested ones are not related (neither suggested)

~~~
keefe
ah I see I thought that was suggestions to test it out

